# the sun £9.50 holiday vouchers, anyone doing it.?



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

We saved up the vouchers and duly sent them off costing £47.50.  for 5 of us,  super I thought. then I get a letter from the site we'd got saying I owed them a further £45 for electricity and linen.  Hmm thought thats almost double what the original offer was so was a bit peeved and then I asked them if we could bring the dog and they want a further £30.00 for him.  

so total cost is now £132.30.  Now while its still an ok deal I feel like I've been ripped off, If I'd known that at the start I wouldn't have bothered.  

I know the small print probably mentioned the extra service charge but to double is a bit much isnt it?  And the £30 for the dog seems a bit extreme, I've taken him to lots of parks and even hotels and never been charged this much.  

Any thoughts?  

just had to get it off my chest really.  

Donna x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I've not done these but i'd be miffed too to get extra charges like that


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya hun, yes we've been twice on these hols. The standard charge of £9.50 sounds great doesnt it?! But when we went just over a month ago it was in mid season so the base charge was £15.00 p/p. But as there was 3 of us taking up a 6-8 berth occupancy caravan we got supplemented to 4 (to round it up) then £5 pp for entertainment passes (again x 4!) then linen charges (even though i took my own!  ) etc etc so all in all it cost just over £130 for the 4 nights. I totally see your point, as i think its really deceiving, but having done it before i knew it wasnt going to be 3 x £9.50 BUT on the other hand the park where we stayed was excellent, clean, fabulous for kids, safe, amenaties galore, and to stay for just a week in the week we actually stayed, booked direct with them wouldve cost over £500  So yes a massive saving, and will definately go again, but i do think they should make it clearer to people *before * even collecting the tokens!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Just in case you don't realise, the linen is an optional extra that they automatically add on, but both times we've done it we've phoned and removed it then taken our own.

Chux xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We going for the 1st time in 4 weeks time, we've paid an extra £50 on top of the inital but thats upgraded our caravan too. I know from another site that it was worth pricing up direct with Haven etc when they have offers on due to the additional charges etc which you don't always pay if you book direct, but for us it was cheaper to go with the Sun.
Will do it again next yr if we enjoy this one and it is cheaper than booking direct but I will price up our 1st choice before I book with the sun


----------

